
Bump Emacs Version to 27.1 - eklitzke
https://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/commit/?id=44888c95b0944ae45942ccfb32e78ffb51a60b2b
======
gbrown_
FYI going from the three number 27.0.91 to the two number 27.1 signifies
switching from a development version to a release.

Not really sure what the value of posting this commit to HN is? Firstly many
people won't understand the relevance and secondly it doesn't convey much
information to those who do, unlike say the typical mailing list announcement
or the etc/NEWS file in the repo.

~~~
nextos
Exactly. For the sake of completeness, here is the link to NEWS.27, which
lists all changes in the upcoming 27.1 release:
[https://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/tree/etc/NEWS.27...](https://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/tree/etc/NEWS.27?id=9d011397abae131ff6c40ba625e670d5a51674e9)

My favorite changes are package-initialize becoming unnecessary, GTK & Cairo
updates and better image support without ImageMagick.

------
dmortin
Why not just wait for the release announcement? What is the point of this
submission?

------
oblio
For non-Emacsers out there, why is this news-worthy?

~~~
jasonm23
For Emacsers ... why is this hacker-news-worthy.

(source: 20+yr emacs user.)

~~~
mullr
Emacs 27 includes a native JSON parser (as opposed to one written in elisp,
used previously). This matters a _lot_ if you're using `lsp-mode`, since the
LSP protocol uses a JSON encoding. I've been using local builds of emacs 27
for quite some time, for this very reason.

~~~
imglorp
How long until lsp-mode starts to support the native json parser?

~~~
mullr
It already does.

------
smabie
Is native compilation of elisp going to be included?

~~~
tgbugs
No. It is in the 28 tree.

~~~
melling
That sounds interesting:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.02504](https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.02504)

"Though still a work in progress, our implementation is able to bootstrap a
functional Emacs and compile all lexically scoped Elisp files, including the
whole GNU Emacs Lisp Package Archive (ELPA). Native-compiled Elisp shows an
increase of performance ranging from 2.3x up to 42x with respect to the
equivalent byte-code, measured over a set of small benchmarks. "

~~~
hvis
Yup. This is currently developed in a feature branch.

------
devin
Is this just a release announcement?

~~~
cpach
How do you mean? Since its just a commit I wouldn’t really call it an
announcement.

